# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Vitaminetekort oorzaak nachtelijke spierkrampen

## FRANCOIS580

*Wordt je iedere nacht geconfronteerd met vervelende slaapproblemen of lig je urenlang wakker en te voelen voor je eindelijk inslaapt? Dan ben je niet alleen, want vele landgenoten hebben hiermee te kampen. Slaapproblemen en moeilijk inslapen moeten steeds ernstig worden genomen. Laat deze problemen niet aanslepen en raadpleeg je huisdokter. Slaaptekort ligt immers meestal aan de basis van chronische vermoeidheid. Maar wat als nachtelijke spierpijn en krampen aan de basis liggen van je slaapprobleem? ﻿ ﻿Wat zijn de oorzaken van deze nachtelijke spierkrampen en wat kun je er zélf aan doen om deze zoveel mogelijk te voorkomen?*


*(Francois580)*


Nachtelijke spierkrampen komen meestal onverwacht. Het zijn plotse contracties of samentrekkingen van je spieren, hoofdzaak in je benen en voeten. Hoofdzakelijk maar lang niet uitsluitend. Nachtelijke spierkrampen kunnen overal in je lichaam voorkomen. Ze ontstaan dus spontaan en kunnen na amper enkele weer verdwijnen, maar even goed minutenlang aanhouden. Wetenschappers zijn ervan overtuigd dat meer dan dertig procent van onze landgenoten geregeld door zo'n nachtelijke spierkrampen worden wakker gehouden, velen onder hen zelfs iedere nacht. Zowel mannen als vrouwen worden er door getroffen, maar vrouwen zijn veruit in de meerderheid. Nachtelijke spierkrampen nemen ook toe naarmate je ouder wordt. De belangrijkste symptomen van nachtelijke spierpijn zijn plotse, en bijzonder scherpe pijnaanvallen vooral in je kuiten en je voeten.



*Zware inspanningen en verzuring*


De oorzaken van plotse spierkrampen en onrustige benen zijn erg uiteenlopend en hangen van verschillende factoren af. Overbelasting na zware (sportieve) inspanningen is er één van. Bij overbelasting ontstaan spierkrampen als gevolg van het verzuren en/of uitdrogen van je spieren en een ernstig tekort aan electrolyten. Een sportdrankje, toedienen van extra zout en stretchoefeningen doen wonderen *.../...*


Lees Verder: http://leefgezonder.blogspot.com/201...e-oorzaak.html

----------


## afra1213

Ik zou een combinatie innemen van tarwekiem olie en magnesium

----------


## sietske763

alleen magnesium helpt ook al goed.

----------

